# [Help pls!] Kaufberatung zur GraKa



## -Bakura- (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

da meine '_Nvidia 9400GT_' bzw. '_ATI Radeon HD 5450_' schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und auch sonst nicht von der Top-Liga stammt, habe ich mich mit dem Gedanken einer neuen angefreundet - hätte da so ins Auge gefasst die 7870 (Powercolor/übertaktet) oder die neue R9 270x. Spielen tue ich hauptsächlich "World of Warcraft" und dies z.Zt. durch die älteren Karten etwas beeinträchtigt (FPS-Probleme & Co.), deswegen möchte ich für kleines Geld nochmal meinen 'alten Kasten' etwas aufwerten, so das dieser noch 1-2 Jahre lang gut ist und ich in der Zeit etwas Geld für einen richtigen Gamer-PC weglegen kann! 

*Doch nun habe ich dazu noch ein paar Fragen (siehe verlinkte Bilder):*
- 1. Passt das Netzteil oder sollte ich lieber noch ein Markennetzteil kaufen

- 2. Passt die GraKa überhaupt auf mein Mainboard (das rote wäre die neue GraKa. Maße sind von der 'R9 270X Gaming OC' (L:263mm B:120 mm H:42mm))

- 3. Nach oben habe ich auf dem Mainboard für die GraKa keine Luft, da dort Zeug im Weg wäre vom Mainboard und nach unten wären die Kupfer-Streben, dort kommt meine jetzige GraKa schon fast heran und mit der neuen würde ich bis fast zur Hälfte dieser kommen und es wäre ca. nur ein Zettel-dünn Luft dazwischen - ist das schlimm bzw. weiß ich noch nicht einmal ob's passen würde?! 

Mein restliches System wäre wie folgt:
_Mainboard: Asus M2N68-AM SE2
Chipsatz: (Family 10h) Athlon/Opteron/Sempron/Turion HyperTransport Configuration
Prozessor:    AMD Athlon II X2 215 @ 2700 MHz
Physikalischer Speicher: 4096  MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5450
Festplatte:    Seagate ST350082 0AS SCSI Disk Device (500GB)
DVD-Rom Laufwerk: Optiarc DVD RW AD-5240S
Betriebssystem:    Windows Vista (TM) Home Basic Home Edition 6.00.6002 Service Pack 2 (32-bit)

_vom Gehäuse her würde es passen, knapp, aber es würde gehen. Aber das Mainboard macht mir eben ein paar Sorgen, allein weil die GraKa so lang ist.. und eben wegen diesen Streben - hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas weiterhelfen! 



*Danke
Liebe Grüße*


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

Die R9 270X ist die bessere Karte, aber halt etwa teurer Wobei die für Deine CPU an sich schon viel zu viel ist, was aber auch bei der 7870 der Fall wäre 

Netzteil: die Tabelle zeigt die Werte für eine ganze Modell-REIHE - du müsstest da irgendwo am Netzeil sehen/rausfinden, welche Version des Netzteiles das ist, also wie viel Watt. Hat es denn solche Stecker für PCIe => http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...6-und-8-pin-anschliessbar-pcie-connectors.jpg  ?

An sich müsste Dir aber schon eine AMD 7770 (90€ ) locker reichen, schon die ist mindesten 5-6 mal schneller als eine 5450. 


Diese Streben beim Board ist ein Kühlkörper - an sich müsste die Karte da drüberpassen, Stell Dir mal vor, Deine aktuelle Karte wäre weiter "unten" - würden die Karte dann über die Kühlerstreben passen, oder würde deren silberfarbender Kühler den Mainboard-Kühler im Wege stehen? Du meinst was von "Zetteldünn"  - bei ner modernen Karte wäre da vermutlich dann das Kühler-Gehäuse "im Weg", wenn überhaupt, und das wäre nicht schlimm, wenn sich das und die Mainboard-Kühlerrippen berühren. Vlt fass diese Kühlerrippen mal an, wenn der PC wirklich grad hart am arbeiten ist - sind die sehr heiß?

Zb diese 7870 MSI R7870-2GD5T/OC, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V274-015R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wenn Du die "eingebaut" vorstellst, dann wird das Plastikgehäuse vlt den Board-Kühler berühren. Diese hier aber wiederum PowerColor Radeon R9 270X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270X 2GBD5-DH/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wäre in dem Bereich quasi "offen", da wäre mehr Raum, und vlt würden die kupferfarbenden Kühler-Rohre er Karte dann den Board-Kühler berühren.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du wirklich nur ein wenig Zeit überbrücken willst, kannst du dir auch überlegen, eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte auf Ebay oder sonstwo zu kaufen, idealerweise mit Restgarantie. Das ist deutlich günstiger als eine neue und auch wirtschaftlich sinnvoll, wenn du eh in 1-2 Jahren einen komplett neuen PC willst.

Wenn es eine gebrauchte Karte sein soll, scheidet die R9 270X natürlich aus, da die ganz neu auf dem Markt ist. Dann wäre eine 7850 interessanter. Wenn es eine neue Karte sein soll, bietet die R9 270X die neuere Technik und die bessere Performance fürs Geld.


----------



## -Bakura- (30. Oktober 2013)

So.. hab jetzt mal eine Weile lang WoW gezockt und mich dann getraut mit dem kleinen Finger an die Kühlerrippen zu fassen; sehr heiß sind sie nicht - also ich hab mich nicht verbrannt o.ä. . Hab gerade auch gesehen, dass dort Kabel direkt vorbeiführen, also wenn es extrem heiß werden würde, wären diese in den 4/5 Jahren seitdem ich den PC besitze sicherlich schon durchgeschmoren - denke ich mal ; ).

Ja, wenn die jetzige Graka (die 5450er) weiter unten wäre, würde nur noch Zetteldünn-Platz zwischen den beiden Kühlern sein, deswegen auch die Frage eben was passieren würde wenn die sich berühren und die neuen haben ja meist eben noch das Gehäuse drüber, da weiß ich nicht ob diese dann überhaupt passen würden - müsste mir dann wohl eher eine ohne holen?!

Was würde denn passieren wenn die Graka zu stark für den CPU ist? Ansonsten muss ich mir die 7770 mal näher anschauen, will halt schon das sich meine Spiele bzw. WoW in der Grafik und FPS etwas verbessern - also minimum auf "Hoch" mit 40-60FPS spielen ; ) z.Zt. schleiche ich mit unter 10FPS auf "Mittel-Low" herum -.-

Budget hätte ich 200€-250€, wobei wenn ich mir ein Netzteil dazu kaufen muss dann natürlich dementsprechend etwas weniger! Zwischen der R9 und der 7870 würde nicht allzu viel liegen habe ich gesehen und gebraucht -hm- ist immer so 'ne Sache - hab schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht 



*Liebe Grüße*


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

Also, zB hier ein Test auch mit der AMD 7770 Benchmarks: World of Warcraft: Cataclysm - AMDs Radeon HD 7770 und 7750 im Test: Sehr effizienter Performance-Stillstand WoW Cataclysm auf Ultra-Details ohne AA (AntiAliasing) mit 70 FPS, mit 8x AA ca 40 FPS bei FullHD. Allerdings kann es sein, dass Deine CPU die Werte was runterzieht. 


Mit 250€ wäre es natürlich sogar drin, dass Du das Aufrüstpaket nimmst, was ich zufällig vorgestern zusammengestellt hab - siehe Bild im Anhang. Das sind nur 220€, selbst wenn dann noch ein ausreichendes Netzteil wie das hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Hamburg 530W oder das dazukäm, wären das dann maximal 260€. Dann hast Du eine nagelneue und bessere CPU UND die AMD 7770, die meiner Meinung nach für WoW auch auf höheren Details völlig reicht. 

Ich könnte Dir zur Not, wenn es auf 20€ mehr oder weniger ankommt, sogar ein Netzteil günstig überlassen, das auf jeden Fall reicht, hab noch so eines hier "rumliegen", was ich für Tests auch schon mit sehr starken Grafikkarten problemlos benutzt hab: Enthusiast Series™ VX450 — 80 PLUS® Certified Power Supply das hat zwar weniger Watt als das oben genannte, ist aber effizienter, d.h. an sich ist das auch ähnlich stark. Ein moderner PC selbst mit einer sehr starken Karte braucht maximal 300-330W.


----------



## -Bakura- (30. Oktober 2013)

Da muss ich doch glatt mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen ^^ ich werde mich morgen nochmal melden, wobei ich echt keinen Plan hab wie ich das alles einbaue bzw. den CPU - hab oft gehört der geht fix kaputt..

Aber danke schon einmal für deine Hilfe und deinem Angebot! 



*Gute Nacht *


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

Ne CPU geht an sich überhaupt nicht schnell kaputt, außer man haut die völlig hirnlos falschherum in den Sockel rein   die CPUs haben ne Markierung und auch so "Einbuchtungen", so dass die nur in einer einzigen Richtung in den Sockel passt - da muss man schon viel falsch machen oder die CPU aus einem nicht unerheblichen Abstand fallen lassen, damit die Pins an der CPU biegen oder brechen.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Zwecks Einbau, kuck mal hier: Die zehn häufigsten Fehler beim PC-Zusammenbau


----------



## -Bakura- (30. Oktober 2013)

Da bin ich wieder 

Ich hab's mir nochmal überlegt und.. warum nicht?! Ich meine dann habe ich wenigstens noch etwas mehr Zeit zum sparen und kann die nächste WoW-Erweiterung noch bzw. wieder miterleben - ohne großartigen Probleme ^^

Habe auch nochmal ein Finanzcheck gemacht und der hat gesagt, dass ich auch in etwa 300€ z.V. hätte - hab mir überlegt dann gleich noch ein neues (billiges) Gehäuse dazuzunehmen, hab nur so ein stinknormales. Laufwerk und Festplatte kann ich ja vom alten behalten und ansonsten vertraue ich dir mal, dass die zusammengestellten Komponente (+ Netzteil ..Hamburg) gut & ausreichend die nächsten 1-2 Jahre sind!? 

Einzig bei der Graka müsste ich nochmal wissen welche 7770er genau ich nehmen sollte, habe da nämlich z.B. die für 80€ gesehen und vom lesen her ist die doch besser als die für 87€, oder nicht? Anonsten sollte sie halt nicht allzu laut sein 



*Liebe Grüße*


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (31. Oktober 2013)

Also, wenn es jetzt 300 € sein sollen, kannst du auch direkt einen i3 mit dem neuen 1150 Sockel nehmen. Das lässt auch Spielraum für die Zunkunft, da kannst du dann eine bessere CPU aufrüsten, wenn nötig. Kannst du bei dem Pentium auch, aber halt nicht aus der neuen Generation. Mit dem PC kannst du mehr als etwas Zeit überbrücken, falls du willst. Nur das neue Gehäuse läge nicht mehr im Budget.

Beim RAM würde ich einen 4GB Riegel nehmen, dann kann man bei Bedarf einfach einen zukaufen, das Board hat ja nur 2 Rambänke. Wäre blöd, wenn man die mit 2x2 GB voll macht, oder haben zwei Riegel irgendwelche Vorteile?#

Für die Grafikkarte kann ich die HD 7770 von XFX mit 2 Lüftern sehr empfehlen, da ich die selber verbaut habe und sie wirklich leise läuft. Generell sind zwei Lüfter leiser als einer, da diese langsamer drehen um die gleiche Menge Luft zu bewegen wie ein schnell drehender "Staubsauger".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

Die Grafikkarten unterscheiden sich eigentlich nicht - da gibt es einfach Unterschiede, weil der eine Hersteller vlt günstiger herstellt oder aggressiver beim Preis ist oder der Shop die eine Karte ganz simpel zu einem Zeitpunkt eingekauft hat, als die billiger zu haben war (die Preise schwanken gern mal um 10-20€ als sei es eine Börse  ). MANCHE Modelle sind zB ab Werk übertaktet oder haben eine besonders leise Kühlung, aber bei den beiden genannten ist das wohl an sich nicht der Fall.

Das Gehäuse ist halt echt SEHR billig, aber für den Preis okay - kannst ja dann von deinem alten Gehäuse einen Lüfter ausbauen und ins neue mit einbauen, denn insgesamt 2 Lüfter wären optimal.


----------



## -Bakura- (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann ja nochmal schauen zwecks Gehäuse mit 2 Lüftern, denn ich habe momentan ein Gehäuse wo gar keiner verbaut ist ^^ ich habe nur den CPU und das Netzteil mit Lüfter gekühlt, habe an dem PC seit Kauf noch nie was geändert - war ein Multimedia-(fertig-Ebay)-Computer ; )

Aber habe vorhin gesehen, dass RAM und Mainboard leider ausverkauft sind z.Zt. - muss ich wohl noch ein paar Tage warten 

Ansonsten danke ich schon einmal für eure Hilfe, ist echt super und ich werde sicherlich wenn ich fertig bin mit sparen mich noch einmal hier hin wenden 

*PS Update:*
Ich habe gerade mal alle Komponente bei Alternate zusammengesucht (falls alle richtig waren) kam dabei folgende Meldung:
*
Arbeitsspeicher*
           Sie haben 4 oder mehr GB RAM für Ihre Konfiguration  ausgewählt. Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Menge Arbeitsspeicher nur mit  der 64-Bit-Version eines Betriebssystems in vollem Umfang zur Verfügung  steht.
*
Arbeitsspeicher - Prozessor*
           Der von Ihnen gewählte Prozessor unterstützt die  Geschwindigkeit des Speichers leider nicht. In der Regel kann der  Speicher zwar problemlos betrieben werden, allerdings nur in der von der  CPU maximal unterstützten Geschwindigkeit.

*Prozessorlüfter - Prozessor*
           Sie haben einen Prozessor mit Boxed-Lüfter ausgewählt. Wir  empfehlen Ihnen einen separaten CPU-Lüfter, um eine bessere Kühlung bei  gleichzeitig geringerer Geräuschentwicklung zu gewährleisten.




*
Liebe Grüße*


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

-Bakura- schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nochmal schauen zwecks Gehäuse mit 2 Lüftern, denn ich habe momentan ein Gehäuse wo gar keiner verbaut ist ^^ ich habe nur den CPU und das Netzteil mit Lüfter gekühlt, habe an dem PC seit Kauf noch nie was geändert - war ein Multimedia-(fertig-Ebay)-Computer ; )
> 
> Aber habe vorhin gesehen, dass RAM und Mainboard leider ausverkauft sind z.Zt. - muss ich wohl noch ein paar Tage warten
> 
> ...



*Arbeitsspeicher*: Du solltest eh ein 64Bit Betriebssystem nutzen (Win 7/, daher ist das nicht so wichtig. Dann werden die 4GB Arbeitsspeicher auch genutzt.

*Arbeitsspeicher/Prozessor:* Für dein Prozessor reicht 1333er Speicher. 1600er Speicher geht in der Regel auch, wird dann einfach auf 1333 runtergeregelt. Aber mit 1333 Speicher fährst du wohl besser.

*Prozessorlüfter:* Wenn du nicht übertakten willst und eine gute Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse hast, reicht in der Regel der Boxed-Kühler. Falls nicht, empfehle ich dir den Alpenföhn Brocken 2, der passt auf fast alle Intel Prozessoren und ist in Punkto Preis/Leistung unschlagbar. Das ist aber bei 40€ Anschaffungspreis eher was für Enthusiasten.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

-Bakura- schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nochmal schauen zwecks Gehäuse mit 2 Lüftern, denn ich habe momentan ein Gehäuse wo gar keiner verbaut ist ^^ ich habe nur den CPU und das Netzteil mit Lüfter gekühlt, habe an dem PC seit Kauf noch nie was geändert - war ein Multimedia-(fertig-Ebay)-Computer ; )
> 
> Aber habe vorhin gesehen, dass RAM und Mainboard leider ausverkauft sind z.Zt. - muss ich wohl noch ein paar Tage warten


 es gibt beim RAM auch diverse andere Riegel, die passen, und auch beim Board gibt es weitere zu nem ähnlichen Preis.




> Ich habe gerade mal alle Komponente bei Alternate zusammengesucht (falls alle richtig waren) kam dabei folgende Meldung:
> *
> Arbeitsspeicher*
> Sie haben 4 oder mehr GB RAM für Ihre Konfiguration ausgewählt. Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Menge Arbeitsspeicher nur mit der 64-Bit-Version eines Betriebssystems in vollem Umfang zur Verfügung steht.


 Windows musst Du ja eh neu installieren - wenn Du ne CD mit der 64Bit-Version besorgen kannst, dann wäre es möglich, dass Du mit dem "alten" Key Deines PCs auch diese installieren kannst. Das wäre dann auch die bessere Wahl. Kann aber auch sein, dass Dein Key automatisch nur die 32Bit-Version installiert.


----------



## -Bakura- (18. Januar 2014)

Hey, ich hole mal meinen alten Thread wieder hervor, dann brauche ich  nicht für das gleiche Thema einen komplett neuen zu machen 

Seit  der Kaufberatung hier habe ich mich nicht allzu viel mit meinem PC  beschäftigt und wenn ich dann doch mal Zeit hatte habe ich mich eher der  Konsole gewidmet. Dementsprechend habe ich auch das aufrüsten erst  einmal aufgeschoben - _bis jetzt_ - nun habe ich ein Budget von ca. *1000€* und ich denke mal, dass das vollkommen ausreichend ist um sich einen guten PC im High-End-Bereich anschaffen zu können?!

Da  ich immernoch bevorzugt "World of Warcraft" spielen werde und WoW nun  einmal ein reines Single-Core-Spiel ist, stellt sich mir nun die Frage  welcher CPU am besten geeignet dafür ist. Zur Auswahl hätte ich diese:  i5 4670K, Xeon1230v3, i7 4770K - der Xeon soll P/L-Mäßig super sein,  hätte aber eben nur einen Single-Core von 3.3 GHz, der i7 würde glaube  mein Budget von 1000€ sprengen, bliebe also nur noch der i5 +  übertakten, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich in meinem Leben noch nie  übertaktet habe... ;-S

Die GraKa steht bei WoW eher an zweiter  Stelle (natürlich sollte es mindestens auf 'High' laufen, 'Ultra' ist ja  wie gelernt nur ein "Angeber-Modus" ),  deshalb schwanke ich dort nur zwischen der 270x und 280x von AMD. Die  290(x) ist mir einfach das Geld nicht wert (im Hinblick darauf, dass WoW  eben mehr CPU als GraKa lastig ist), dann tue ich lieber eher wieder  aufrüsten als wie jetzt 400€ auszugeben.

Für 1000€ ist - _denke ich einmal _-  auch eine SSD noch drinnen, ich möchte dort eig. nur Windows und wenn's  geht auch WoW (evtl. noch Diablo3) draufpacken. Bei WoW werden laut Test's die Ladezeiten  auf fast die Hälfte verkürzt - extrem . Welche würden da so in Frage kommen, habe von der Samsung Evo Pro und von der Sandisk Ultra Plus recht gutes lesen können?!

Beim  Gehäuse würde ich das Shinobi von Bitfenix favorisieren und beim  Mainboard eines von denen: ASRock H87 Performance oder MSI B85-G43  Gaming bzw. für's übertakten dann jeweils mit Z-Satz und - _ja _- ich weiß, es geht auch etwas billiger, aber ich möchte auch etwas für's Auge - sind diese Teile an sich zu empfehlen?!

Für die weiteren Komponenten warte ich jetzt erst einmal ab was ihr bezüglich der CPU bzw. allgemein schreibt, dann schaue ich weiter... und ansonsten würde ich noch einen neuen Monitor gebrauchen (mit HDMI), der aber nicht in den 1000€ dabei ist, also die 1000€ soll'n rein der PC sein/werden, für den Monitor hätte ich extra nochmal ca. *200-250€* zur Verfügung - wenn es dort auch noch Tipps geben könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar  er sollte evtl. 'Weiß' (passend zum Shinobi-Gehäuse) sein, aber wenn es nichts gutes (P/L) gibt dann auch egal.



*Liebe Grüße*


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo, das klingt doch schonmal nicht schlecht, für 1000€ kommst du gut aus 

Ich hab mal einen groben Vorschlag gemacht zur Orientierung...

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst:


Intel Xeon E3 1230v3
Gigabyte H87-HD3 oder ein vergleichbares
8GB Ram 12800U
R9 280X
Shinobi
500W Netzteil
1TB Hdd + 120GB SSD, z.B. die EVO Basic von Samsung
Prozessorlüfter ab ca. 25€
DVD Brenner

Damit kämst du auf 890 Euro. Wenn du willst, kannst du WIndows dazunehmen, oder doch den i7 wenn dir übertakten wichtig ist, oder eine größere SSD...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

jo, das passt gut - für WoW würde es aber selbst eine R9 270X locker tun, die kostet nochmal fast 100€ weniger. Andere "modernere" Games würden da auch immer noch gut auf "hoch" laufen. Ne R9 280X bringt halt für neuere Titel dann die bessere Sicherheitfür optimale Spielbarkeit


----------



## -Bakura- (24. Januar 2014)

Da ich ja noch nie übertaktet habe und die Haswell's auch nicht gerade soo gut geeignet sein sollen um damit anzufangen, werde ich wohl zu dem Xeon greifen. Habe aber diesbezüglich noch 'ne Frage ... und zwar kann man ja bei manchen Mainboards den Xeon-TurboBoost auf alle Kerne anschmeißen (3,7 Takt), habe aber auch gelesen das man ihn noch auf 3,9 Single-Core-Takt treiben kann - wie genau?! 

Muss ich mir dann auch einen etwas besseren Lüfter holen oder reicht auch dann noch einer für ca. 25€?



*Liebe Grüße*


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2014)

Also, keine Ahnung, wie das mit dem "übertakten" des Xeon ist, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, auch wenn WoW auf den reinen Takt EINES Kernes reagiert, dass es sich wirklich lohnt, da rumzuexperimentieren. Der Xeon hat Standardmäßig 3,3GHz und nen Turbo von 3,7GHz. Wenn Du es nun auf 3,9GHz bringen würdest, sind das etwas über 5% mehr Takt. Der Takt ist nie alles bei den FPS, aber selbst wenn doch, dann hast Du eben statt zB 80 FPS 84 FPS, statt 40 hast du 42 FPS, statt 120 hast du 126 FPS... merkst Du das? Mein Tipp: ganz sicher nicht...


----------



## -Bakura- (25. Januar 2014)

Naja WoW tut halt wirklich so gut wie jeden noch so keinen Single-Core-Takt in FPS umwandeln, einzig die Musik wird mittlerweile auf den zweiten Kern ausgelagert, aber ich werde es mir einfach mal anschauen 

*PS.:* Hier wäre die Beschreibung zum "übertakten" - irgendwie mit dem Base Clock erhöhen, habe es so verstanden das man dies auch über das Mainboard (Bios) einstellen kann...: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBas

*PPS.:* Was hälst du/ihr von dem MSI H87-G43  Gaming und der MSI R9 280x?
Wenn man die MSI-Komponenten verbindet sollte man ja laut Hersteller ein paar Vorteile haben (z.B. VGA-Boost), ist dies nennenswert? 


*Liebe Grüße*


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2014)

VGA Boost wegen MSI? Hab ich noch nie gehört .- hast Du da nen Link?

 und wegen der CPU: du wirst eh so viele FPS haben, das bringt echt nix, da merkst Du nichts von. Das, was du machen kannst, ist halt den Takt leicht zu erhöhen, dabei können aber auch andere Dinge instabil werden, und wirklich merkbar bringt es eben nix. Ich würd es einfach sein lassen.


----------



## -Bakura- (25. Januar 2014)

Klar habe ich: MSI Deutschland H87-G43 GAMING - musst etwas runterscrollen, dann kommt die Erklärung zum VGA-Boost...

*PS.: *Hier wären die ganzen Erklärungen auch in deutsch, ist identisch nur halt das Z-Board, warum es beim H keine deutsche gibt weiß ich nicht ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2014)

-Bakura- schrieb:


> Klar habe ich: MSI Deutschland H87-G43 GAMING - musst etwas runterscrollen, dann kommt die Erklärung zum VGA-Boost...



ach so, okay: das ist aber IMHO kaum der Rede wert, da werden lediglich die maximalen Strom-Grenzen freigeschaltet und die Karte automatisch übertaktet, sofern das nicht sowieso schon passiert (viele AMDs haben ja sowieso nen Boost). Aber Du wirst eine Karte 100% auch ohne das Feature weit genug übertakten können bzw. sie taktet auch so hoch genug. Nur deswegen würd ich dann nicht "unbedingt" diese Kombination nehmen. Aber die Kombi passt natürlich


----------



## -Bakura- (25. Januar 2014)

Okay, ja wenn die Karte und das Board an sich gut sind, dann würde ich die schon gerne nehmen - gefällt mir halt vom Look her sehr mit dem Red-Dragon 

Unten schreiben die auch von RAM-Unterstützung bis 3000 MHz, auch nicht die Rede wert? Bzw. habe die RAM's mit dem Drachen noch nicht einmal gefunden ^^


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (26. Januar 2014)

Nein, kein merkbarer Unterschied. Nimm den billigsten mit 1600Mhz, bzw 12800U und 1,5V


----------

